# Tire Diameter Check Gauge



## HyperSlotCars (Aug 26, 2010)

Besides BSRT who else sells a tire diameter gauge for checking sizing?


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

wizzard i think


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

I checked the Wizzard catalog and did not find one.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

i guess they stop making them.

the BRST 1 is nice and sturdy


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

There are a couple sellers on Ebay that sell a plastic version similar to the BSRT gauge, I have had better luck using a pair of digital calipers just close the caliper around the tire just to where you can barley pick the tire up from a flat surface, try this 2 or 3 times and you will see what I mean.

Boosted


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

Tough to do when the tire is on a car...


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

i was both methods
the gauge is more consistent IMHO


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

a good set of calipers will end up doing more than the tire gauges.
tire gauges are incremental and don't include all sizes. of course one can extrapolate with a gauge by fitting too loose in one hole and not fitting at all in the next hole.
the WIZZARD gauge I have is incremental in .005 from .295 to .400 for front tires and by .002 from .418 to .480 with .490 & .500 for rear tires. it has axle gauges for .047, .059 & .063. it also says that tires should be mounted on rims to measure and that temperatures can cause +/- .001 variance.
I gave my BSRT gauge to a friend so I cannot comment on that.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

my bsrt is in 2k increments

i also use it to check roundness
but the gauge provides for more consistent feel for me.
I do not have to worry about the softness of tire like when I am trying use calipers.

but that is just me


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Why not just go get a case which is used to hold drill bits? Or you may find a size gauge at a hardware store.

Joe


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

I have a Wizzard stainless steel gauge that is made for inline magnet car tires, it is no longer in production. For pancake tires I bought a RJ Jets gauge at LenJet Raceway. It measures from 0.300 to 0.364 inches in .002 inch increments.


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

Do like I did. Get a son in law who can run a CNC machine and cut you a dozen BSRT copies out of scrap for nothing.


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

Where do I get a son in law?


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

Grandcheapskate said:


> Why not just go get a case which is used to hold drill bits? Or you may find a size gauge at a hardware store.
> 
> Joe


This works great! And it is what I use to stagger my tires for the oval racing.


----------

